# Welchen SD-Karten Reader für alte MicroSD-Karten?



## LeFish (16 Februar 2021)

Hallo allerseits,

ich muss laufend uralte MicroSD-Karten (https://at.rs-online.com/web/p/micr...b3xysh-9Q6v80GWoiqsaAuUVEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds) bespielen, die mit den Steuerungen mitkommen.

Dabei hat mein Dell Laptop (Win 10) mit dem Erkennen der SD Karte so seine liebe Not. Wohlgemerkt mit modernen SDHC oder SDXC gab es bis jetzt keinerlei Probleme.

Die uralt SD-Karten auszutauschen ist keine Option, die kommen original.

Also suche ich nach einem Reader, der gut mit den Karten kann. Am Besten ist ein Multi-Slot-Reader, der auch SDHC und SDXC kann (3 Slots aufwärts). 

zB https://www.schaefer-shop.at/p/star...&gshop=1&cc=A001195&gkw=&track=v44*&mch2=gsad

Gibt es da Erfahrungswerte von euch?

Danke!

Beste Grüße
LeFish


----------



## blackpeat (16 Februar 2021)

Wir haben den

https://www.amazon.de/Transcend-TS-RDF9K-Kartenlesegerät-microSDHC-schwarz/dp/B01443P08K/

vielleicht auch den

https://www.amazon.de/Transcend-Mul...UHS-II-Speicherkarten-TS-RDF9K2/dp/B07K2JMJC6

Aber da hat ein Kollege auch ein paar Probleme mit der eine geht ohne Probleme der zweite geht nicht so gut. Wir schreiben aber CF Karten damit.


----------



## Benjamin (16 Februar 2021)

Ich hatte auch laufend Probleme - bis ich darauf gekommen bin, dass es nicht am Kartenleser, sondern an den zusätzlichen Adaptern MicroSD > SD gelegen hatte.

Also so Teile - https://www.amazon.de/mumbi-Speicherkarten-Adapter-von-Micro/dp/B00K5QSZOM


Die hatte ich direkt in den Notebook SD-Kartenleser gesteckt. 

Mit dem billigsten USB>MicroSD/SD Kartenleser hatte ich dann keine Probleme mehr
https://www.amazon.de/Transcend-TS-RDF5W-Kartenleseger%C3%A4t-MicroSDHC-microSDXC/dp/B00FJRS8F8


----------



## JSEngineering (16 Februar 2021)

Benjamin schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch laufend Probleme - bis ich darauf gekommen bin, dass es nicht am Kartenleser, sondern an den zusätzlichen Adaptern MicroSD > SD gelegen hatte.
> 
> Also so Teile - https://www.amazon.de/mumbi-Speicherkarten-Adapter-von-Micro/dp/B00K5QSZOM
> 
> ...



genauso bei mir... es lag am Adapter...
selbst der billigste Kartenleser liest alle Micro-SDs


----------

